# what i think!



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

*...*


<<<<<<<<<void>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Can someone delete this post? How irrelevant and immature...


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hay tamiya kid how old are you??? 3???


----------



## skrowdilos (Dec 29, 2005)

:dude: word


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I love that this poor kid has to live with this stupid post that just won't go away! Ha Ha That'll teach ya!


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

You must have a lot of time on your hands to post such a stupid thread :drunk:


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

heres some advice. shut the he!! up and keep things like this to yourself. only when you have something useful or grown up to say do so.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks stampede i have changed i used to be immature now i guess i have passed it on


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

Sever_The_Ties said:


> You must have a lot of time on your hands to post such a stupid thread :drunk:


hmmmmmm......


----------

